# The punishing traffic robot



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/2/20)

I am glad that traffic police from my home town are finally doing something about the increasing levels of noise pollution.



https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...traffic-lights-that-reward-the-patient-driver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/2/20)

That's brilliant.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

